# My little guy won't "go" outside when its cold!



## trish kegz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some ideas/possible answer to my problem... I have a small terrier/mutt. He has fine curly hair and is about 12 lbs. The problem is that when it gets cold outside (with windchill it's -20 today), he will not go to the bathroom outside. We battled this last winter as well and never really got anywhere with him. He will just sit and shiver in place, try for the door (not fenced so we take him out on a leash), and just plain not go. Then, once inside, he will find anywhere in the house to do his business. I've stood out in the freezing cold with him up to 15-20 minutes before with him just not going.... HELP I love my little guy, but I don't want the mess in the house!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

What really helps is knowing exactly when he has to go so that it's a dash out and dash back in. Windbreaks or a shelter area can ease the wind bite to make it more tolerable.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

We are having the same problem, but my guys will hold it in not go in the house but I am worried how long is too long. My vet said if he or she holds it in 24 hours thats too long. They do pee but its the poop that they hold in. So I some times carry them to a hot spot=smells. Have you tried putting a warm dogy coat on your dog? But I know its the dogs feet that bother them the most! It was -4 below today but did get up to 9deg.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

In addition to Tooney's excellent advice, get him a coat and boots to keep him warm.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

All I can say is booties and coat. My girls both have coats:








Zoey's (my favorite coat) is a Medium 'Zack and Zoey' reversible fleece jacket.. it's two thick layers of fleece.. very nice quality.









and Maggie is using Zoey's old jacket, a Large '****ens Closet' sweater.. it's just a knit thing, not as warm as the one Zoey has. Maggie had a nicer one too but she out grew it.. 

Now I'm looking into getting them some boots. I had gotten a pair at Fleet Farm here, but they wouldn't stay on, and they didn't flex much at all for their feet.. so they walked oddly in them. I returned them and now I'm thinking of getting something more like these: http://www.dogbooties.com/products/fleecebooties.html
More like socks, but I think they will help keep their paws insulated, and they should be easy enough to walk in.

As you can see, the sizing on dog clothes is -far- from universal.. (Zoey Medium Maggie Large??) Zack and Zoey does make some really nice jackets though, (we have another one of a different style that we are giving to my sister in law for her dog), so for reference, Zoey is about 22 pounds.. 16" long.


EDIT: Nice. I like how the brand name of Maggie's coat got edited out LOL.. it's the 'D' word I guess.. they also go by 'DC'..


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Take it out on leash. Walk around. They can only walk and hold it so long. When it finally has to go, lavish praise on it.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the hazards of some little dogs. I have three Shih-tzus and I have spoken to other small dog owners and I can tell you - you are not alone.

Yesterday it was 33 below here. I have a large deck and when it gets really cold, I prefer them to "go" on the deck. The reason for this is that Sam in particular, will go down the garden when its this cold and then, when his feet get cold, he curls up in the snow and I have to go and rescue him.

I guess in a little doggy brain he figures curling up will make his feet warmer. Anyway, I block the entrance to my deck, but he doesn't like pooping on the deck. He will race around looking out into the garden and eventually he will go.

What I do with the other two is watch them and take them out every hour and watch them until I see them go. Otherwise they may just go and run around and do nothing and come back in and go on the floor. 

They are all different. At the moment, Tyson, the youngest, tries to go out and walk around and come back in again and then go downstairs and poop on the lino in my computer room. 

If you don't see the dog "go" and you only have one dog, then its a good idea to put him on the leash so he doesn't have a chance to sneak off and do it when you aren't looking - and keep taking him out until he does. I will do that with Tyson who is the worst at the moment. 

Mickey on the other hand likes to pee on the floor. So he is crated every time I go out.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

My yorkie I had a few years back wouldn't go in the cold either. I gave up and trained her to use pee pads during cold weather. I was happy and she was happy.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried pee pads too. My dogs slept on them. I even wiped pee up with them and put them on the floor smelling of pee - and they still didn't know what they were for!


----------



## trish kegz (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks all for at least the support for my stresses. The problem is I have tried sweaters and booties (they didn't help) I work, so can't always WAIT with him in the morning, we aren't fenced, so both my guys are always on a leash when we go outside... I did get Buster to go this morning by walking around with him  yay! They go out the same time everyday, with my beagle, he just knows, it's business time! We do reward, but only when they take care of their business... so Buster will often miss out because he doesn't go. My guys are crated while I'm at work, Rolex (beagle) has anxiety issues and will go inside just from stress of being home alone...They are otherwise great dogs, but sick of the going inside issue!


----------

